# new toros



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Weeeell, the wife happened to walk in the room while I was
watching the telly as my English friends would say; and she
saw what I was looking at earlier and and weeell it was Toro snowblower
porn for the new 2021 models. She was not happy.
Now if we get a second stimulus check maybe.............................


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

More pron....Ariens just updated








Snow Blowers and Snow Removal Equipment | Ariens


Shop all Ariens Snow Blowers. Over 4 million snow blowers produced since 1960. The #1 selling brand of two-stage snow blowers in the world. We’re called The King of Snow, and we’ve earned it.




www.ariens.com


----------

